# What do you Think About this Breeder?



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Home

This is where I got my GSD from. I recently found his papers. I didn't know then what I know now and at this point in time, I still don't know a lot. Did I make a good choice?
I also have no idea what all of those acronyms stand for 

Also, is there a reason for most breeders giving their dogs what seem to be full German names?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

It looks like a pet breeder using working lines from another Kennel. No titles of note on the breeding stock. Looks like some decent dogs behind the two they have now but again unproven stock.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with Blitzkrieg.
I also have not been able to find any information on Hedi von Narnia. Although Ivan sure looks like a Narnia dog


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

CharlieB.Barkin said:


> Home
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a reason for most breeders giving their dogs what seem to be full German names?


Full german names? I've seen the name of the dog and then the name of the kennel as the registered name.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is an old thread explaining names:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reeder/126764-von-vom-naming-your-kennel.html


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

trcy said:


> Full german names? I've seen the name of the dog and then the name of the kennel as the registered name.


Illo von der Abfuhr 
Ivan Von Stallworth
Delta von Stalworth
Fratz vom Enckhausen
Faxa z Weisova dvora
Stormfronts Brawnson
Tom z Pohranicni straze

I think I see what you mean. Stallworth is the kennel where the 2 breeding dogs are from. I didn't know they did that.

So would my dog's registered name be "Stallworth" from the kennel that the parents are from.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Here is an old thread explaining names:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reeder/126764-von-vom-naming-your-kennel.html


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> So would my dog's registered name be "Stallworth" from the kennel that the parents are from.


Nope, your pup would be named for the kennel that bred him. Following the German naming convention, He would have a germanized version of "Charlie from Forest Hills". 

I'd need the help of a member who speaks German to know the proper format: von/vom/von der and other variations of 'from'.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Charlie vom Wald Hügel. :wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You could also email Robin Winter and ask about her dog Hedi von Narnia. 
[email protected]


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is from Stalworth Kennels, I met Melanie and Peter many times and Delgado shares alot of the same bloodlines with your dog 

You have good genetics behind your dog  With training and time I hope he turns out to be just as awesome as Delgado. If you want more information about Stalworth or the bloodlines you're welcome to PM me and I'll share what I know.


----------

